# Staryk Stag-Wolf tutorial



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

I decided to do a Christmas yard scene with a Halloween/creepy twist. Still have a 'sleigh' to construct, but here's my take on the Christmas yard doe. It all started with a mask I was given by my neighbor (modge podge high school art project). I was mainly inspired by the Staryk Stag in Naomi Wolf's Spinning Silver novel.


----------

